# Audi MMI upgrade.



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I have an Audi MMI system in my RS6 c7 16 plate. I have been told that it's possible to go to Audi & they have a code to ''unlock'' the unit so it will allow a smart phone activation?. I.e. the system can then be used to show Google maps/Waze etc?.
Has anyone had this done by Audi please?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Good luck - I tried to get them to update mine with new firmware / software - and I had an intermittent issue, which this should have resolved - took a lot of battles to actually get them to do it, as the fault wasn’t showing when they checked it (even though their master technician had seen it previously). 

You may have to pay ? 
May be easier to see if someone else that can access these systems can do it ???

Hope you get it sorted :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2020)

https://www.vagcarcoding.com

He goes as DJAlix on the Audi/VW forums and is an absolute genius and authority when it comes to recoding and retrofitting.


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

If you mean activating CarPlay or the android version then yes you can have that done ring and speak to the parts dept


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Audi quoted me £500 to activate the Android Auto/Car play feature in my old A7. All it is is a code on a certificate and 30 mins to install. I politely declined.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

DannyRS3 said:


> https://www.vagcarcoding.com
> 
> He goes as DJAlix on the Audi/VW forums and is an absolute genius and authority when it comes to recoding and retrofitting.


.............thanks,''yes'' I've heard about Alix & messaged him BUT it's over a 600 mile round trip to his for me.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

pxr5 said:


> Audi quoted me £500 to activate the Android Auto/Car play feature in my old A7. All it is is a code on a certificate and 30 mins to install. I politely declined.


............they know how to rip you off don't they. I will speak to my local stealer & see what they can reference price. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2020)

VW STEVE. said:


> .............thanks,''yes'' I've heard about Alix & messaged him BUT it's over a 600 mile round trip to his for me.


Might still be worth having a word with him mate. Some of that stuff is done with software that maybe he can ship to you, or do remotely with someone he can recommend closer to home for you. I heard he did a remote mag ride calibration on an RS3 that had been lowered... which is rather impressive! Guy's a legend


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

I've heard great things about this fella https://www.vw-retrofit.co.uk/ but again no first hand experience


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Andy would be able to sort you out, he retrofitted memory seats into my SQ7 - 
He's based in Sussex - I'm not sure how far that is from you?

He can do virtually anything, he's retrofitted Nightvision to several Q7's, Remote start etc.
I know activating Apple Car Play is one of the things he's able to do.

[email protected]


----------

